# Gun Stock Inlay work



## WBYStockMan9 (Jun 24, 2014)

I'm fairly new to the site and have seen a lot of beautiful work, and have had a lot of people ask for pictures of what I do.

Below is a group of inlays that were done in Weatherby stocks. These three are inlays into the butt stock of the rifle. The top 2 are standard Weatherby patterns and the lower one is a custom animal inlay. I will post more pictures as I take them. I hope you all enjoy, and your comments and feedback is welcome!

Thanks

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 24, 2014)

Pictures sure are small- but you will figure that out- NICE WORK!!!!!


----------



## WBYStockMan9 (Jun 24, 2014)

Mike1950 said:


> Pictures sure are small- but you will figure that out- NICE WORK!!!!!



Pick on the new guy!! LOL

I will get the hang of it!

I few inlays would look really nice in some quilted big leaf maple!! Don't you think?!?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 24, 2014)

WBYStockMan9 said:


> Pick on the new guy!! LOL
> 
> I will get the hang of it!
> 
> I few inlays would look really nice in some quilted big leaf maple!! Don't you think?!?



I do- and I will find the piece for you. Pickin on the new guy- man I am the computer dunderhead- my only saving grace is the wife did it for a living. Kevin's thread on picture really helps.

I think the BLM curly-really looks nice as inlays in walnut. Ps- if you don't want the picture here let me know.


----------



## WBYStockMan9 (Jun 24, 2014)

Yes, that BLM really pops in that walnut! Very nice! What is that a picture of?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 24, 2014)

A bench leg- http://www.woodbarter.com/threads/new-bench.11048/
Got a little carried away but it was fun. 
The walnut really makes the curly pop. I get 1/4 " thick guitar blanks and that is what this inlay and panels in bench are.


----------



## manbuckwal (Jun 24, 2014)

WBYStockMan9 said:


> I'm fairly new to the site and have seen a lot of beautiful work, and have had a lot of people ask for pictures of what I do.
> 
> Below is a group of inlays that were done in Weatherby stocks. These three are inlays into the butt stock of the rifle. The top 2 are standard Weatherby patterns and the lower one is a custom animal inlay. I will post more pictures as I take them. I hope you all enjoy, and your comments and feedback is welcome!
> 
> Thanks




Beautiful work ! Here's a bigger pic lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## LSCG (Jun 24, 2014)

very nice work!


----------



## HomeBody (Jun 25, 2014)

Fantastic! Now, teach me how to do it. I've got a big bag of scrap mammoth ivory to practice with. I've been wanting to try this for a long time. Maybe you can do a tutorial on it for the stock makers forum. Thanks! Gary

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Molokai (Jun 25, 2014)

Awesome ! I am also voting for tutorial


----------



## ironman123 (Jun 25, 2014)

Beautiful inlays.. Plus 1 on the tutorial.


----------



## WBYStockMan9 (Jun 25, 2014)

I will have to work on that tutorial, I may have my Uncle help me. He is the wood genius I am learning how to inlay from.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brown down (Jun 25, 2014)

yea I would like a tutorial as well. fantastic work


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 27, 2014)

Any progress on the tutorial ??


----------

